# Pourquoi partitionner son disque dur ?



## heydji (19 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà la question est dans le titre.
Je viens d'acquérir un disque dur externe MacWay safeDisk Mini II 500go 7200tr/mn. Je le consacre à de la sauvegarde de session "son" d'enregistrement pro tools et de session "video" Final cut... lorsque je dois transporter et travailler sur un projet ailleurs que chez moi... 

Je voulais savoir, si le fait de partitionner son disque dur selon le type de sauvegarde par rapport aux applications utilisées, faire un regroupement en bref ... faisait gagner du temps d'accès de transfert... si celà le rendait + rapide... ou non ?

une autre petite question concernant ce modèle de disque dure, il s'alimente par un cable D.C/USB relié à l'ordi mais apparemment il fonctionne sans aussi... se décharge-t-til complètement et donc là on doit le branché sur l'alim USB pour le rechargé ou ???

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## chafpa (19 Mars 2010)

heydji a dit:


> une autre petite question concernant ce modèle de disque dure, il s'alimente par un cable D.C/USB relié à l'ordi mais apparemment il fonctionne sans aussi... se décharge-t-til complètement et donc là on doit le branché sur l'alim USB pour le rechargé ou ???


Il est auto-alimenté. Si pas connecté = pas de fonctionnement 

Les disques durs externes avec batterie incorporée, j'en ai pas encore croisé sur ma route


----------



## heydji (19 Mars 2010)

oui il est auto-alimenté puisque lorsque je le connecte via une prise firewire ça fonctionne et j'ai pas besoin de connecter justement ce cable D.C / USB, c'est pour ça que je me demande à quoi il sert ? si quelqu'un a le même DD "SafeDisk Mini II" de chez Macway et peut me le dire (?)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2010)

Si tu n'as pas de port Firewire, tu seras bien content d'avoir l'USB auto alimenté, non ? 

(cf sur le site de Macway : Alimentation : auto-alimenté par le FireWire ou l'USB)


----------



## chafpa (19 Mars 2010)

Auto-alimenté "*veut dire "alimenté par une source externe*" pas qu'il a une batterie lui permettant un fonctionnement sans alimentation externe


----------



## heydji (20 Mars 2010)

Citation de Sly54 :
"Si tu n'as pas de port Firewire, tu seras bien content d'avoir l'USB auto alimenté, non ? "

Lorsque je branche ce câble D.C/USB le DD n'est pas reconnu. c'est donc un câble qui servirait uniquement à l'alimentation et non au transfert.
Sinon ce DD possède une prise eSata et 2 port Firewire 800 mais pas d'USB proprement dit.
Donc à quoi sert ce port D.C/USB sur ce DD ?

Donc si quelqu'un à ce DD et peut m'exliquer ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h30 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de port Firewire, tu seras bien content d'avoir l'USB auto alimenté, non ?
> 
> (cf sur le site de Macway : Alimentation : auto-alimenté par le FireWire ou l'USB)



Lorsque je branche ce câble D.C/USB le DD n'est pas reconnu. c'est donc un câble qui servirait uniquement à l'alimentation et non au transfert.
Sinon ce DD possède une prise eSata et 2 port Firewire 800 mais pas d'USB proprement dit.
Donc à quoi sert ce port D.C/USB sur ce DD ?

Donc si quelqu'un à ce DD et peut m'exliquer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2010)

heydji a dit:


> Lorsque je branche ce câble D.C/USB le DD n'est pas reconnu. c'est donc un câble qui servirait uniquement à l'alimentation et non au transfert.
> Sinon ce DD possède une prise eSata et 2 port Firewire 800 mais pas d'USB proprement dit.
> Donc à quoi sert ce port D.C/USB sur ce DD ?
> 
> Donc si quelqu'un à ce DD et peut m'exliquer ?



J'ai pas ce DD, mais je peux quand même t'expliquer : lorsque tu branches ton disque en Firewire, le Mac fournit au disque une alimentation électrique de 5 volts sous 1 ampère, ce qui est suffisant pour quasiment tous les disques 2,5 pouces du marché. Par contre, le branchement en USB, lui, ne fournit que 5 volts sous 0,5 ampères, et comme la plupart des disques du marché (il y a des exceptions à 0,5 et 0,46 A) ont besoin de 0,7 ampères pour fonctionner, il faut ajouter une seconde source d'alimentation (deuxième prise USB ou alim externe) pour faire le compte.


----------

